# Attention seekers



## short circuit (Sep 19, 2016)

What types tend to have the attention on them most? How do they do it? 

My guess is Esfp seeks attention the most


----------



## Kajada (Nov 19, 2016)

I don't have a lot of experience with ESTPs in general but my SO is one and he LOVES being the center of attention. Very magnetic, loves all eyes on him. He has a great sense of humor, projects his voice well and employs a combination of self-deprecating humor and bravado to pull it off. He also doesn't discriminate, he will talk to basically anyone, even if they try to ignore him (_especially_ if they try to ignore him). He can adjust his energy a little bit based on who he's dealing with but most of the time he is completely and unapologetically himself. He's friendly and _usually_ authentic, and people respond well to that.


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

I think the ESFP takes the cake. Why else would they have the nickname "the performer?" What what I have experienced (and seen) the average ESFP employs fashionable dress, a loud voice, and a crazy sense of humor to catch everyones attention. Also, lots of laughter. The average ESFP isn't afraid to laugh at their own joke, and the laughter also draws the attention of people in the room. Especially when its at a funeral, but there it is much less appreciated.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

1. ExFPs

2. ExTPs


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Me.


----------



## heymoon (Nov 26, 2016)

Most likely any extroverted type is likely to seek attention from others, honestly. But any ESFPs I know are thrill-seekers and they like to have other people watch them while they do it. Also in my experience, they hate being alone. So, as everyone else is saying, ESFP is probably the most "attention-seeking" type. This could also probably go for ESTP, since they both lead with Se, which imo is one of the main reasons they're so outgoing.


----------



## Bel Esprit (Aug 2, 2011)

ESFP is the obvious answer, but I've actually known ESFJs to steal the spotlight more often. Se certainly enjoys attention, but Fe users, because of their need to get along with everybody, do quite a lot of talking. Both types can be calm and non-exuberant, but ESFJs tend to make sure they know everyone in proximity if they can help it. So I'd say ESFPs are the attention seekers, but ESFJs are the attention borrowers.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

Extroverts of course, but out of them, I would say Esfp-Enfj-Entp-Esfj.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

ESFPs are the ones that most crave attention and are completely conscious about it.

ESFJs are HUGE attention seekers but are either not really aware of it or do it in a indirect way.

ESTPs are probably the ones that get the most attention, whilst not even asking for it.

ENFPs are probably the extroverted type that avoids attention the most

ENTPs appear to have an on/off switch with this
(i.e ''Uh, it's been quite here for some time....alright let's make some noise!'')


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't seek attention, it comes as a side effect of seeking stimulation.


----------

